# What is your experience with the reliability of the 2102/2013 beetle?



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

Just looking for anecdotal feedback here. What is your experience with the reliability of the 2102/2013 beetle?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a 2012 Beetle Turbo and so far no issues. Get decent Gas Mileage. Doesn't use oil and is a decent performer. No issues so far. (Knock on wood) 

Used to have a 2000 Beetle Turbo 1.8 which had 160k+ miles on it when I sold it. That car had very little issues and ran great. This Newer Style "Beetle" (2012+) is a lot more comfortable and
has more interior room than it's predecessor. At first I didn't like the rear styling of the Newer Beetle but it grew on me and I think this 2012 Turbo is a Keeper as well. :thumbup:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm getting rid of mine in the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

My cousin has a 2.5 12' with 67,000 miles on it (driving back and forth from NJ to LA) and she is picking a 13' TDI up as a second vehicle.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

2013 Turbo, totally reliable.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> 2013 Turbo, totally reliable.


This


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

2012 
Trunk rattle - loose tow hook in spare tire well
Window issue - fixed last fall 
wind noise - adding a weight to the flap in the trunk fixed this issue
Windshield cracking - seems to be effecting early production only from not having the correct amount of glue applied at the factory

Other than that I can't think of anything that has effected a large group of vehicles. There have been some bizarre 1% issues like an over heating 2.0 turbo, windows that went up and down on their own after sitting over night (me and anorach) and a couple others but for the most part these have been unbelievably reliable and trouble free vehicles regardless of manufacturer not just for Volkswagen.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have had my "12" beetle for a year, only problem was the windows which were fixed awhile ago, no problems since then, on the HWY getting 39 MPG. I love it.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Almost 40k on mine with the last 10k being APR stage 2. No issues besides the windows. :beer:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I had my window motors upgraded about 8 months ago, and that fixed the only issue Iv'e had in a year of ownership.

I'm not sure what is supposed to be accomplished here though. Cars are machines, and sometimes they break. VW has done a very good job supporting their products, and they continue to get more and more reliable. 

They are not perfect however, as you will see by the rebuttals to my post.


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

I have had my 2013 Beetle TDI since January and have almost 15k miles on it. Only problems have been minor like a bad hatch seal and a KESSY that is a little fussy (going back soon for another look) plus the paint is super delicate and chips and scratches easily. Nothing that would make me not get this car again. I can say I love my Ferdinand and am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> I'm getting rid of mine in the next 1-2 weeks.


Good luck, my cousin just as of yesterday went to a few dealers to trade her loaded 12 Turbo in and she got anywhere from 12,500-15,500.00. And I think those were robbing Peter to pay Paul due-hickeys.

I went with my cause I wanted a convertible, and the most my 13 Turbo with ultra low miles would get was 17,500-18,200.00. 

I also was confirmed by the dealers that they are ULTRA slow movers and they don't want them.

VERY VERY DISHEARTENING...SAD...I am going back to AUDI or BMW. THE CAR HAS BEEN VERY RELIABLE, CREAKY AT TIMES.
See my post on my 13 window noise now.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

2013 Beetle Turbo

1 Issue so far heater core cracked, needed that replaced plus entire carpet. 

So far so good other then that, no complaints other then the hot passenger side fender which from other owners feedback is quite common  

Loving the Speed Styling and the MPGs


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Babie said:


> Good luck, my cousin just as of yesterday went to a few dealers to trade her loaded 12 Turbo in and she got anywhere from 12,500-15,500.00. And I think those were robbing Peter to pay Paul due-hickeys.
> 
> I went with my cause I wanted a convertible, and the most my 13 Turbo with ultra low miles would get was 17,500-18,200.00.
> 
> ...


This all varies market to market Babie.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> This all varies market to market Babie.


oh....i want a convertible and my dad wont eat the difference. he says to much...

oh well, there next year....I really would like the new A3....wow saw a picture


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm only 14,000 miles in, APR Stage 1, a few accessories. Zero, I mean Zero, issues. I've tracked the car twice, very hot temperatures, very fast (lapping R32s) etc. It's been fantastic so far, as you'd expect any platform this mature to be (last of the MkV/VI pre MQB).


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Babie said:


> oh....i want a convertible and my dad wont eat the difference. he says to much...
> 
> oh well, there next year....I really would like the new A3....wow saw a picture


Getting off-topic, but maybe lease your next car? You'd get into something new every 2.5 - 3 years without taking the financial hit.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Babie said:


> oh....i want a convertible and my dad wont eat the difference. he says to much...
> 
> oh well, there next year....I really would like the new A3....wow saw a picture


How old are you???

And by the way I'm going back into an 04 Cobra....miss them.:banghead:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> How old are you???
> 
> And by the way I'm going back into an 04 Cobra....miss them.:banghead:


why


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^^'' why '', the age question or the back to a Cobra :laugh:


----------



## 81RabbitDieselTruck (Feb 23, 2012)

*pretty reliable.....*

I have a 2013 SSN turbo, and its been pretty reliable with a few exceptions. I have the damn hatch rattle in the right rear which is still unresolved. (I have removed the strut and no noise, dealer cant fix it after 2 attempts so I gave up). I have problems with the navigation voice and they are going to replace the whole unit. I had the drivers side headlamp replaced due to an LED out. I have never once had a window issue and no repairs have been done. 

I love this car. Its more reliable than the Toyota Solara convt that I had--plus it drive so much better. The MPG is excellent. 

I am at 5400 miles and I have had it since september of 12.

I would buy another and plan to.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Babie said:


> why


B/c you talk like you spending your own money on these cars being so concerned with resale value, but now we know its daddy's money (not anything wrong with that), just want to know if you are still in high school or not.


----------



## Knothead (Feb 13, 2013)

Well my Beetle had been pretty darn reliable up until yesterday. I was idling waiting for someone when my tire pressure light pops on. No biggie, but then the Check Engine light came on, followed by the steering light, followed by the traction light. Then my clock reset itself to 12:00 and my windows wouldn't roll up or down. Wtf?

Took it to the dealer, they were very kind and put me in a 13 passat loaner, but told me they had no idea what would cause this and that the car would probably be there a couple days to check everything out. While the car was there I am having them address the wastegate and rear hatch rattles. 

I hope it gets worked out soon becuase driving this passat really makes me miss my beetle.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Knothead said:


> Well my Beetle had been pretty darn reliable up until yesterday. I was idling waiting for someone when my tire pressure light pops on. No biggie, but then the Check Engine light came on, followed by the steering light, followed by the traction light. Then my clock reset itself to 12:00 and my windows wouldn't roll up or down. Wtf?
> 
> Took it to the dealer, they were very kind and put me in a 13 passat loaner, but told me they had no idea what would cause this and that the car would probably be there a couple days to check everything out. While the car was there I am having them address the wastegate and rear hatch rattles.
> 
> I hope it gets worked out soon becuase driving this passat really makes me miss my beetle.


Sounds like a loose battery cable or something else electrical, doubt it's serious if it was running fine at the time


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> B/c you talk like you spending your own money on these cars being so concerned with resale value, but now we know its daddy's money (not anything wrong with that), just want to know if you are still in high school or not.


College...I make my car payments, but the car is in my dads name for reasons.

I watch my bucks too...


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Babie said:


> why


Honestly? Well you come off as a 13 year old girl a lot of the time and I often wonder if you actually own a car at all or are just fantasizing via the internet.


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

eunos94 said:


> Honestly? Well you come off as a 13 year old girl a lot of the time and I often wonder if you actually own a car at all or are just fantasizing via the internet.


:laugh:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

eunos94 said:


> Honestly? Well you come off as a 13 year old girl a lot of the time and I often wonder if you actually own a car at all or are just fantasizing via the internet.


:laugh::laugh:


----------

